# Supplements avoid during 2ww



## Sasha25 (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi  

I am planning to have IVF in January. At the momemt I am taling the following supplements: 

Pregnacare - 1
Selenium and Zinc with vit A, C, E - 1
Co-Enzyme Q10 - 1
Spiriluna - 1
Iron tablet - 1
Omega 3 - 1 

and additinally DHEA 50mg - 1  

What is your advise on which once I should stop after EC?

Thank you.........


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Sasha,

Supplements during treatment is a very personal choice/decision so I can't really advise what is best for you. I'm not aware that any of these compounds cause problems or are contra-indicated in pregnancy so in theory they are fine to take (there aren't exactly hundreds of trial data to support their use either though). Most people follow Zita West or Marilyn Glenville programmes for fertility supplementation but I'm not an expert in these so can't give further advice on the particulars I'm afraid

So long as you are taking folic acid 400 micrograms and ensuring you don't exceed the RDA of vitamin A then other supplements are usually fine.

Maz x

Have a read of the Complimentary therapies board for further info on supplements CLICK HERE


----------



## Sasha25 (Aug 4, 2008)

hi
Thanks a lot for your response. Much appreciated.

Sasha
x
will have a look on complimentary thread


----------

